# Small Subaru VS 2 Horses...



## emtangie850 (Dec 10, 2007)

I live in a very small town; population mostly consisting of animals.. haha.. Anyways we had heck of a call a month or so ago. The call was dispatched as a 1 car MVA; 2 unconscious, 1 walking-wounded. Well I happened to be coming home from a firematics class and went straight to the scene. When approaching the scene I saw a liver on the side of the road & it was at least 3 or 4 times bigger than a humans. When I approached the vehicle all I saw was blood. There was no roof left on the car, a patient inside, a patient on the ground and the walking wounded being tended to. At that point I went with ALS to the patient in the vehicle and he pronounced him dead. The patient on the ground was also deceased. At that point I looked down the road and all I saw were 2 huge horses...DEAD... A small Subaru killed 2 horses. There was rivers of blood down the road, intestines wrapped over the steering wheel, intestines in the walking-wounded patients hair... It was rough. Come to find out- I went to school with one of the deceased... 

Will never forget that one..

-Angela


----------



## Summit (Dec 10, 2007)

That's one of those calls where you need the FD just to hose everything off!


----------



## emtangie850 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thats exactly what happened! Haha... 

It was pretty gross when they dragged the horses off with a bucket tractor! (By the neck)
-Angela


----------



## QueenEMT (Dec 11, 2007)

Ewwwww:unsure:


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 11, 2007)

Two of our volunteers had a similar, less serious incident with a cow.  Fortunately the only fatality was a cow.


----------



## EMTMandy (Jan 6, 2008)

*:-(*

Gosh that's really sad. I have two horses of my own so stuff like that makes me shiver.


----------



## BillyMan (Jan 6, 2008)

That is sad.  A few years ago there was an accident around here were a Grandmother was driving, the mother was in the passenger seat and the son around 9 or 10 was in the back.  They went around the corner in their Honda Civic  and collided with a large bull elk.  This was of course on a highway with posted speed limit of 55.  One of the antler points went right through the grandmother and through the back of the seat just missing the boy and the torso of the bull landed on the mother crushing her to death.  The boy walked away physically unharmed.  Emotionally though, that is just heart breaking.


----------



## *ofLife (Feb 23, 2008)

Billy, where do you live? Sounds like you've got Elk like we have deer. Canada, possibly? That's a sad story, as well. I have a weak spot for kids.


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Mar 6, 2008)

This thread hit close to home with me as i have lived through it first hand. I and my wife and her sister were on our way home at around midnight 2 years ago. My wife was driving , I was in the front pasenger seat and her sister was in the back drivers side seat , we were in our 1998 olds. cutlass traveling north on a 65 mph hiway when apparently in the wast ditch there were 3 horses out of there corral. they came out of the ditch onto the hiway in front of us , no way to see them after as it was dark , the horses came across the hood of the car and into the windshield and hitting the roof bending the roof down and back. the front center part of the roof ended up pushed back to center of the bucket seats of the car. What you described is entirly right. There was blood , intestines , feces and you name it all over the inside of the car from 3 horses. All the windows in the car exploded so there was also alot of glass. As far as injuries go : My wife had a broken right shoulder from the roof coming down on top of it , she also had numerous cuts from glass , her sister that was in the back drivers side seat had cuts from glass , as for me I don't remember anything of the accident , the emt's and doctors figure that a hoof had come through the windshield striking me on the right side of my face as i had what appeared to be a hoof mark on it , my right side facial bones were broke and severe lacerations , my nose was parialy off and laid over to the left side , my bottom lip was bit off i would assume from my own teeth. my wife and her sister had some how gotten me out of the car and laid me in the ditch and tried to control bleeding. I guess there actually were 4 horses out as the responding hiway patroll car almost hit #4 on his way to the scene, close enough to clip his drivers side mirror off. I was in 3 hospitals that night , the final one i had reconstrutive surgery on my face for 6 hours. All of us were wearing our seatbelts, I am a believer in them as i believe the outcome could have been a whole lot worse without them. I have pretty well recovered from my injuries other than my face and bottom lip does still have numbness and probably allways will due to nerve damage.


----------



## emtangie850 (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow... sorry to hear about your accident... you all were pretty lucky to be alive! 
its crazy how things happen...


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Mar 21, 2008)

Things can happen fast in life. after something like this it does make a person appreciate the meaningful things in life, family , friends ect. you never know tommorrow they might not be there.
                                                      Take Care and Be Safe


----------



## keith10247 (Mar 23, 2008)

A few months ago, someone walked in to our station and reported an MVA up the road involving a mini van and large horse.  A lady spotted the horse in the road and stopped and put on her flashers to get the horse out of the road.  Some guy who was in a hurry saw her trying to flag him down, so he wouldn't hit the horse, and his reaction was to ignore her, swerve around her, and he hit the horse.  We pull up, his van is totaled, PD showed up and did traffic control.  The guy kept telling PD "I have to go!  I have to be 2 towns over and I'm late!"  the officer said "Buddy, your car is totaled, your windshield is in a million pieces, you aren't going anywhere in that car!"  He had no injuries so he went on his way; without his car of course.  

We tracked the horse down in someone's driveway and we go up to look and he has an arterial bleed on his back leg.  The homeowners are out there, holding pressure on the wounds while someone called a vet.  I backed-up the ambulance, we grabbed our mass-casualty bag and replaced the pads with fresh ones.  One of the guys on the ambulance decided to use some cravats to hold pressure since the natural tendancy of a horse is to respond to being pushed in to by leaning back in to you; we did not want to be crushed by a horse that has lost a lot of blood and may pass out at any time. I tied 3 cravats together and we wrapped it around the horse.  The horse instantly perked up.  That is when we realized the horse was a male and the cravat was wrapped around the horses private region as well.  One of the guys suggested "Um, you may want to take care of that!"  He solved the issue.  The vet came by and did surgery to fix the bleed in the back yard.  

The horse's owner came by a week or so later to thank us for helping out.  My first call involving saving a life!


----------



## paramedix (Mar 25, 2008)

We get a lot of road kill on our highways. If it's not dogs it's cats or small bucks/big birds. Especially in the Karoo and Farm areas.

You are right, they kill. Hitting an animal that size... instant kill or at least serious injuries.


----------



## klauss (Apr 7, 2008)

A few years ago had a problem with about 10 horses that got loose at 1 in the morning. Called sheriffs dept, didn't think I was being serious. I almost hit one in my car. An hour later sheriff dept finally showed up to help round up the horses and call the boarding stable.

Lot of people speed on that road, very fortunate there was not an accident.


----------



## Medic9 (Jun 4, 2008)

I remember reading about the accident you were involved in. I am in UPstate NY and have been to many accidents involving animals, mostly deer. It is always upsetting to me when an animal is involved, especially a domesticated one.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 4, 2008)

well that sucks. sometime those horses can cost more than a house.


----------

